# Rusty Bucket Boers 2017 Kidding Thread!



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

So we're down to 25 days until the first possible due date for our girls, we have 13 does kidding this year! (A huge increase from the 7 last year!)

All our does are bred to our solid red fullblood ABGA boer buck! His sire was a black dapple, so I assume there may be a minuscule chance for some color out of him, either way we are just hoping for healthy kids.

I attached a few pictures of our herd, hope you enjoy following along on our kidding adventures! :baby:

*Delivered!*
Amy 3/13/17 - :kidred: :kidred:
Fancy 3/16/17 - :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:

*Due!*
Vivian 
Eliza
Cora
Abbi
Foxy
Tori
Butterfly
Paisley
Bernadette
Violet
Big Red


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're so pretty!  Good luck


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Yay! Following their journey!! :-D
Your goats look great!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh how exciting  I've been waiting for someone to have some more boer kids, I'm having baby fever here having 34 more days to go :/ 
I LOVE the face of that doe in the last picture BTW and everyone looks great


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Boy, that looks like a herd of happy and contented goats.
Here's to your kiddings being as easy as mine were this year.artygroup:


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you guys! We really try to keep them in as good of condition as we can, so it's nice to hear they look good.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm following! You've got pretty girls! Lol they are playing and ready to have those babies!

Keep us posted! I've got babies coming in June. Can't wait!!

Nothing like baby boers!! I love all goats but fell in love with boers the moment I first saw them!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

18 days until their due date! We vaccinated and trimmed hooves on everyone yesterday and are preparing the barn in case we'll need it!

Very excited for these babies, just praying that they are all healthy. (Pictures are from last summer, it is still very much winter here.)


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

What a pretty farm and pretty girls! Happy Kidding!!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Our girls are getting wide and uncomfortable! We looked over our due dates again, and we're thinking March 5th will be the first possible due date instead of March 10th, so we're close! There are five or six that look like they will go soon, so keep your fingers crossed for healthy babies!

Everybody got a birthing shave yesterday, and I put together our kidding kit this morning! The kidding stalls are next on my list.

(Oh and the goat in the first picture, Amy, is fine! Just full of uncomfortable baby. My bet is on her going first!)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay, so close!!! I bet they're all going to kid three days late all at the same time though  

How are their udders looking?


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Yay, so close!!! I bet they're all going to kid three days late all at the same time though
> 
> How are their udders looking?


Oh man that would be kind of nice, just to get it all over with! :laugh:

Udders are coming along. The few I think will go soon have pretty large udders, not tight yet though. I know 3 of those don't usually get tight udders until after they've kidded, so I'm not counting on that as a huge sign!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>>My bet is on her going first!<<<<
Well, my girl who looked about to explode, had no ligs and was all bagged up went last. My FF who was still tight and was just building a tiny udder went first.:-? You just cannot trust the little buggers.

Here's to wonderful birthing experiences for you and your girls.:sun:


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Good luck! Can't wait to see some photos and baby announcements!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

No new signs from the girls! Thinking a few of them will go in the next week though!


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thats exciting! I hope you have some adorable babies soon! :baby:
And that poor girl! I think she has two or three in there! :wink:


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Our pregnant Mama's are getting so uncomfortable! It hurts me just to watch :-o I think 4/5 of them are at day 145ish, and the rest will go in a few weeks (pasture breeding makes due dates so fun :hair: ) Our weather has dipped, so I made a few kidding pens in the barn incase they need to be moved in, but hopefully it gets warmer before they kid!

Hoping to have an update with babies in a little while!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh goodness, poor girls!!!! Wow!! :shocked: Hopefully they'll let the kiddos go soon


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Good luck!! :-D I hope they do well!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh that poor girl!!! I always feel bad for the real heavy bred ones too. Hopefully they won't keep you waiting to long


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

We're definitely in near active labor with Fancy! Day 148 for her so it's time!

UPDATE! She is contracting more regularly! Babies in a few hours or less I suspect!! Been up since 8 am (not because she was in labor, just because of the excitement!) and it's now 5 a.m., and I'm officially exhausted!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

YAY!!!! :leap: Anything new??


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Well nothing new since I last updated! Things have slowed and contractions have stopped. I figure this is just her way of getting ready?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

AS long as she isn't getting up and down, she is at the stage of driving you crazy.

It may be soon though, how are her ligs and udder?


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

:update:

False alarm! Vet came out and checked her, she isn't dilated and has a little while to go! She was probably contracting to start getting the kids into position, but nothing to worry about for now..

I'm just glad she & her kid(s) are okay, I don't mind waiting a bit longer.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she was checked.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Amy had twin does this afternoon! Beautiful, healthy kids! One solid, one traditional! Easy, textbook birth!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

YAY!
It cracks me up the way Boer babies heads are so big compared to their bodies; that they look like they are being shot through a fisheye lens.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

The babies are doing really well! Amy is a fantastic mother and learned fast for being a FF!



luvmyherd said:


> YAY!
> 
> It cracks me up the way Boer babies heads are so big compared to their bodies; that they look like they are being shot through a fisheye lens.


I know! It's hilarious!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

They are so cute!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Fancy had quads today! It was a crazy birth with a butt first breech that she couldn't deliver, and the other babies were not positioned correctly either. I had to assist on all but the third baby, but everyone is alive!! 1 girl and 3 boys! I took the girl in as a bottle baby because she was going downhill, we tubed her some colostrum so hopefully she does better.

So far all the boys are doing great! I don't have any pictures of all four of them because we took the girl in rather quickly. Two of the boys and the girl are all traditional and the third boy is a paint!


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrats. Hope she starts on her upswing for you soon


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

So far all babies and momma are alive! I'm a little concerned about a tear in her uterus because it was such a rough birth, but she's eating/drinking acting normally so I think she's okay! 

Happy that all of them made it, I almost thought they wouldn't!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That's great they're doing well  Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all is OK. 
They are adorable.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Congrats on the babies I'm happy everything's fine after the rough birth!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

All babies and momma are doing great! Little girl started on a bottle this evening and is doing fantastic!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Those are some selenium deficient pasterns. Have you given her anything in the way of selenium supplementation?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I love all of your pasture photographs of your lovely ladies  And the babies are darling! Glad that the quads are doing OK!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Those are some selenium deficient pasterns. Have you given her anything in the way of selenium supplementation?


Yep all the babies have gotten selenium! The rest of the kids have straightened out. The little doe in the picture took a long time to start walking so just in the last 6 hours they've straightened a lot!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, awesome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute. 

Good you gave selenium.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Triplets from Abbi today! 2 boys, 1 girl! 

Violet had twin boys about 20 minutes later! All kids are doing well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute, congrats.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

All the babies are doing amazing today! Everyone got selenium so they should start straightening out soon! Very happy with how these kids are turning out.

4 does down, 9 to go!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Awe so cute


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Big Red had quads tonight! This amount of kids for us is insane! Last year we had twins/singles from everyone.

All kids are doing great! 2 boys, 2 girls.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh wow! Congrats


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Congrats! They are all soooo cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh gosh! Gorgeous! 
Quads can be a challenge but they are neat too.
So happy they are all healthy.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh my goodness!!! They are precious! Congrats!!!!
We kid in June. I can't wait! Our girls are starting to get very slight baby bumps now. Lol


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Thank you! It's been a crazy year! 8 more does to kid and we can't wait to see what else comes!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

What wattage light do you use in your heat lamps? Those are the premier1 lamps right?

I got the lower wattage but I don't think they are warm enough. So wondered what you use. 

Thanks in advance for this info. 

Wow 8 more does? Yikes! You are very busy this year!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

I just realized you guys aren't far from Oregon!
We are about a hour from Portland. 
I'm gonna need to check out yr website!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Buck Naked Boers said:


> What wattage light do you use in your heat lamps? Those are the premier1 lamps right?
> 
> I got the lower wattage but I don't think they are warm enough. So wondered what you use.
> 
> ...


We use 250watt bulbs, and the metal part is just from Home Depot. It has a clamp and places to zip tie it, so it's very secure. I've used 175watt bulbs before and they didn't provide much heat, so I moved up to 250watt and I think it's perfect! Never used anything more, so can't say how warm those get.

We are super close to the Oregon Border, a little father from Portland! I'll have to take a peek at your website too! Oh and thank you, you reminded me to update our website!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

250 watts works well.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thank you! We use the premier1 safety bulb covers I thought that's what you were using.  but couldn't see too well.

I think I've been using the 175's. so I think I'm going to get the higher wattage. Yes I think the 175's aren't warm enough. I agree.

I'm keeping your farm in mind if we want more bloodlines in our herd. Your not too far away. 
Love your buck! He's so cute!

Tami
.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

We had two very difficult births today. First doe was Bernadette and she had triplet girls. The first kid was butt first breech and tangled with another so we sorted that out and got her out! She birthed the second two on her own and is a FANTASTIC mother! The babies are healthy and doing amazing!

The second doe was Foxy and we were expecting issues from her because she's notorious for birthing issues (she's being culled this year as it's not worth it) She had triplets, 2 girls and a boy. The boy was a butt first breech and I got him out easily but he never perked up, so we took him inside and he's doing much better. He has a great suck reflex, but his face is formed oddly and he has a super short tail. He can't stand either but we're doing all we can. The second doe was coming head first but no legs and it was a struggle to get her out. Her shoulders were stuck on Foxy's pelvis and she wasn't coming. Her head was out and it seemed like she was suffocating but after a lot of manipulation she came out. She's strong, healthy and perfectly formed. The last kid, a doe, came footling breech and she came out pretty easily but was also very weak with a weird face. 

So far the two special need kids are doing okay. Both are eating super well but still can't hold their bodies up or stand. They are super cute and already have great personalities so we're trying all we can.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad everyone is ok! I wonder what's wrong with Foxy's two. Hopefully they'll be alright


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look OK to me, if those are the ones you are talking about with weird faces? 

I would give them a small shot of Bo-Se SQ.
Nutradrench.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

What is weird about their faces?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

The special needs kids survived the night and are doing well this morning. 

The boy has a very large bottom jaw and small upper jaw and his forehead is pretty wide. He also has a nub instead of a full length tail. His thyroid glands are large and prominent.

The girls bottom jaw is also large, but not as bad as the boy. Her tail is normal, and her glands are also large but not as large as the boy.

The other doe is 100% normal.

We're thinking Foxy may have been iodine deficient, but we did iodine her. Not sure what's going on.

I'll grab pictures later today. They got selenium, nutra drench, and iodine.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Twin boys born from Butterfly this morning! Perfect birth!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yay for easy kidding!!! After train wrecks they sure are nice huh? All your babies are so cute <3


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Alright got some pictures of the little boy. He's doing much better this evening, and is standing!



Jessica84 said:


> Yay for easy kidding!!! After train wrecks they sure are nice huh? All your babies are so cute <3


Yes it was a relief! And thank you, we sure love them!


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Pretty kitchen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Still looks OK to me. 

Really cute.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Paisley had twins today! A boy and a girl! Birth was a little rough, but not bad. We got a cool colored kid from her last year and once again she gave us another cool colored doe! The blonde head traditional is the boy, the "lavender" color is the girl!

3 hours later her daughter from last year gave birth to a single "lavender" doe! Very happy with these babies.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Love them! Paisley has a long tongue!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh goodness the dark headed one in the kitchen is just precious!!! 
Hope your kidding continues to go well. We've got two more months to wait for ours. Can't wait!!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Our weather took a turn for the worse. Ugh. It rained heavily all day, and combined with the 25mph winds, it was terrible! Everyone was soaked because the wind blew the water into the shelter, and flooded it, so I set up a dry area with a heat lamp for the kids to lay under. 

We nearly lost one of Butterfly's boys but luckily I found him and was able to warm him up. It took about 4 hours for him to get going again, but he made it!! The rest of the kids are doing great and he is back out with his mom. His leg is splinted because it's hyperflexed, so hopefully it helps.

Scary day for sure! The weather should hopefully improve over the next few days.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad everyone is ok! They sure are cute


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow glad everyone is doing better.we have had a ton of rain and wind also. I moved 3 girls out to pasture yesterday and it's now rained for 24 hours so they are not to happy but after midnight day tomorrow the rain is supposed to stop. I plan to wean kids on Saturday so the other does will move out to the field also. I really hope it doesn't get too muddy.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow your babies are so precious!! 
We've had so much rain and cold and wind this yr it's been nuts! We don't have problems with flooding here but I feel bad for people who might be in areas in Oregon that flood. It's crazy! I'm ready for summer for sure!!

Tami


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, good work.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I just love all your babies! Wow I'm sorry to here about all the bad weather. Where I am it's in the 60's and sunny!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That's the type of weather when my does like to go out into the pasture to drop a kid.
Glad you got them all warm and dry. They are precious!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

The weather is beautiful again! Just in time for more babies! 

Cora had triplets today! 2 girls and 1 boy. She popped them out before we even knew she was in labor! They are all healthy and beautiful. Red girl, paint girl, and red boy. It was a big surprise because she wasn't very wide at all, so three is crazy!

2 more does to go! Vivian should go in the next two weeks, Tori may not be pregnant but we'll see!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awwww!!!!!!  Congrats


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

We decided to get a picture of all the babies together, and the only way to do that was to put them in the back of the truck


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe they are adorable! Yep it's gonna be dry next few days then back to rain. Lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh my gosh, that is just way too much cuteness in such a tiny space :shocked:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Perfect


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Tori was bred after all! Single buckling! Momma and baby are healthy but she has no milk? No udder at all?

I've given him some colostrum but am keeping my fingers crossed that her milk comes in. At 8 bottle babies, we can't have another.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute. You may need to plan on another one.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh yikes. Here's hoping she builds an udder fast!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh wow that's never fun. Try some dark beer and see if that helps. I hope she gets milk soon.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't keep baby super full, just a tad on the hungry side. One of mine did that this year too and after I tubed colostrum down baby I just let him go to town on her and she finally got a decent little udder, well for a single kid anyways. Hopefully hers comes in fast though, no way could I handle 8 bottle babies let alone 9!


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Our kidding season finished with a single 11lb buckling! Total comes to 31 kids, 15 girls & 16 boys!

Here are some pictures of the kids!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the kids they look great.


----------

